# How to price on sidewalks



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

Just curious how everyone charges on sidewalks by the push or how you do it? What you guys are getting


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't do sidewalks, the shovel was the worst tool ever invented. 

Guys price out on there efficiency. Some use blowers, ATV's, skids, etc. Another words, no clear set price.

Paint us a pic of what you trying to accomplish.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Pretty much what old said;
I base everything on a hourly rate on how long I think it will take me for X amount of snow or ice and the amount of material I need as well as what equipment will suit me the best for the job


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=Winthrop,m+n


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

It's on the bottom left side of the town where it says Winthrop Samaritan society let me know if you can't find it I couldn't pin it


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Snowman789;2144814 said:


> It's on the bottom left side of the town where it says Winthrop Samaritan society let me know if you can't find it I couldn't pin it


2 guys with blowers could knock that out in a short amount of depending on the amount of snow.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

I agree the shovel is not worth it to me but no one else in my area does it so most the accounts don't have anyone and I've never done this much side walk so I don't really know what or how to charge just by looking at it


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I do per push. Some want me out the whole time it's snowing, others want me out every inch or so. I pick up more (had 2, nowe everyone has them) 36" shovels and they are incredible as long as you can keep up with the snow. We rarely use the blowers anymore.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hate to ask it but how much would you do it for on a 1to3 and 3to 6 snowfall?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

3xhourly rate. $50 here. So $150 for 1-3"

Or like my competition set your hourly rate at $20/hr and multiply your employees by 2.5.
pisses me off. 

I have reviewed invoices from competitors some nationals and the fraud is sickening


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

How are they committing fraud on you?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think he's stating they are charging for invisible shovelers.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Or worse charge for product not applied. 

Ie. 3 tons of salt on an acre lot, 300# of ice melt on 1000ft of sidewalk. 

But their bid is 1/3 of mine.
It's a game to them purchaser only looks at bid. Account Dept pays invoices has no idea what invoice should total only what unit prices are stated in bid.yearly costs end up being 50% higher than I would have charged even though my bid looks 3x higher.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

snowman55;2144847 said:


> 3xhourly rate. $50 here. So $150 for 1-3"
> 
> Or like my competition set your hourly rate at $20/hr and multiply your employees by 2.5.
> pisses me off.
> ...


Am I missing some walks or something? Are you saying it will take 3 man hours to clear that? Maybe you have an hour minimum.


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

JMHConstruction;2144863 said:


> Am I missing some walks or something? Are you saying it will take 3 man hours to clear that? Maybe you have an hour minimum.


Make sure your looking at the good Samaritan site not the school its not the place that's ping


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

snowman55;2144862 said:


> Or worse charge for product not applied.
> 
> Ie. 3 tons of salt on an acre lot, 300# of ice melt on 1000ft of sidewalk.
> 
> ...


Now I see what you saying sorry! Theres dirty tricks like that in this business all the time


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

A property manager called me a couple years ago to give a price as he felt he was paying to much each time. I quoted 500/time. He said it was to much.....then that summer he called to quote again. As we talked I found out the old bid was 300/time, but they came back later in the day for a check....another 300, then again in the morning to check...another 300, so in reality he was pay 900 a time.....now I know.


----------

